
Seeed Fusion X'mas Sale: Up to 16% OFF on PCB/PCBA Order - SeeedStudio
https://www.seeedstudio.com/fusion_pcb.html
======
nkurz
You are a fine company, but this is not the right place for this sort of
advertising. If you continue, you'll mess up the good reputation you have
here. Instead of links to your sales pages, write about something that
interests you, and submit that instead!

~~~
SeeedStudio
Thanks for your kind reminding!

